# Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?



## Sharijan (4. April 2019)

*Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

Hallo zusammen
ich habe noch nie eine Custom Wasserkühlung verbaut darum habe ich auch nur ganz wenig Ahnung davon.
Kann mir vielleicht bitte jemand helfen und mir grob aufschreiben was ich brauche um mein System zu kühlen und was es ungefähr kosten wird?
Mein System:
I9 9900k
Gainward RTX 2080 ti GS
Fractal Design R5.
Ich bin einfach total erschlagen von den ganzen Anbietern, Materialen usw, ich will einfach eine gute Preis/Leistungswasserkühlung.

Vielen Dank falls sich jemand erbarmt mir mal einen kleinen Überblick zu verschaffen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

Moin
Hier kannst du die Grundlagen der Wakü nachlesen.
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=28360&share_fid=22215&share_type=t

Dann brauchen wir noch ein paar Infos.
Budget? Es geht von ca 400-800€ und mehr.

Solle Leise und kühl sein oder nur kühl?

Geht auch ein externer Radiator? Dein Gehäuse ist nicht ganz so gut geeignet da die Front sehr dicht ist.


----------



## tigra456 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

Das ist ne Monsteraufgabe dir da zu helfen...

Grundsatzlich gibt es zu sagen:

1 Platz für Radiatoren im Case suchen. 240 er Für CPU und nochmal n 240er oder halt die ensprechende Fläche wenn du die GPU mitkühlen willst.
2 Auf den Radis müssen Lüfter platz haben ist bei manchen Cases dann schon recht eng.
3. Pumpe...DCC D5 mit entsprechendem AGB Tank muss auch Platz finden...
4. Anschlüsse und Schläuche z.b. 11/8...

Des wars schon. Der Rest ist Einbau und passend machen... Kostet aber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des ist mal nur ne EK D5 Pumpe mit nem 240er Radi in der Front, EK Velocity CPU Kühler, 11/8 Anschlüssen und Schläuchen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2019)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*



Sharijan schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach total erschlagen von den ganzen Anbietern, Materialen usw, ich will einfach eine gute Preis/Leistungswasserkühlung.


Mit Preis Leistung hat eine modulare Wasserkühlung nichts zu tun, wenn es um Preis Leistung geht dann bleibe bei Luftkühlung. Denn dem Prozessor und der Grafikkarte werden solch eine Temperatur Differenz egal sein.

Wer sich in diesem Gebiet wagt dem geht es meist um weiter sein System bezüglich dem Hobby anders umzubauen. Wegen der Optik was dabei raus kommt und sofern genug Radiatoren Fläche verbaut wird um alles etwas leiser oder gleich lautlos zu haben. Aber das ganze ist ein teurerer Hobby sobald alles mit dabei kommen soll. 

Was brauchst du?
1. Pumpe
2. Ausgleichsbehälter
3. Radiator
4. CPU-Kühler
5. GPU-Kühler
6. GGf. Sensoren für Durchfluss und Temperatur
7. GGf. Hardware als Lüftersteuerung
8. GGf. Ablasssystem
9. Schlauch oder HardTube
10. Anschlüsse

Sofern die Grafikkarte mit gekühlt werden soll reicht ein Radiator nicht mehr dazu aus um kühl und leise zu kühlen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel und dabei habe ich noch eine sehr günstige Pumpe mit AGB ausgesucht. Eine Steuerung ist auch mit dabei die man nicht zwingend braucht. Aber mir ging es nur darum dir in etwa die Kosten die dabei entstehen zu zeigen. Das ganze kann natürlich noch etwas angepasst werden und hier und da noch ein paar Euros gespart werden.

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*


 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Vector RTX 2080 Ti - Copper + Acetal = *129,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Vector RTX Backplate - Schwarz = *36,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Velocity Intel RGB - Nickel + Plexi = *89,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-AF Ball Valve (10mm) G1/4 Zoll Kugelhahn - schwarz = *14,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-AF T-Splitter 3x G1/4 Zoll - schwarz = *8,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-AF Verlängerung 6mm M-M G1/4 Zoll - schwarz = *2,90*€* 
 4 x EK Water Blocks EK-AF gewinkelt 90 Grad G1/4 Zoll  - schwarz = *7,90*€* 
 4 x EK Water Blocks EK-AF gewinkelt 45 Grad G1/4 Zoll - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
 10 x EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 16/10mm G1/4 Zoll - Elox schwarz = *5,90*€* 
 3 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€* 
 1 x Bitspower Adapter 2x G1/4 Zoll - drehbar, shiny silver = *11,90*€* 
 1 x Bitspower Verschlussstopfen G1/4 Zoll - shiny silver = *3,50*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm = *49,90*€* 
 1 x Magicool DCP450B - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *42,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Pumpen-Entkopplungsset = *6,90*€*
 1 x aqua computer High-Flow Durchflusssensor = *37,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde = *9,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter = *39,90*€* 
 2 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap Lüfter - 140mm = *24,90*€* 
 3 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap Lüfter - 120mm = *22,90*€* 

*Summe: 798,19*€
* (incl. Versand 6,99*€)


----------



## Sinusspass (4. April 2019)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

Der Warenkorb von IICARUS ist größtenteils in Ordnung, nun meine Widerworte:
Sämtliche Steuerungsteile sind völlig optional, ebenso wie ein Ablasssystem, wenn man Schlauch benutzt; diese Teile sind zwar alle nice to have, aber man kann sie auch ohne großen Nachteil weglassen.
Ebenso bei den Anschlüssen, Winkeladapter sind zwar praktisch, aber man braucht oftmals nicht so viele bzw. gar keine.
Ich würde eher schauen, dass ich einen 420er und einen 280er ins Gehäuse bekomme, was das R6 auch unterstützt, die zusätzliche Fläche wird bei der Hardware bitter nötig sein, damit die Wasserkühlung auch halbwegs Sinn ergibt.
Bei den Lüftern kann man auch erheblich sparen, ohne deutlich an Qualität einzubüßen, indem man die Arctic P14 bzw. P12 Pwm nimmt.
Wenn auf diese Weise Geld frei wird, wäre ein Blick auf Hw Labs Radiatoren sinnvoll, die sind zwar recht groß und teuer, aber mit die besten Radiatoren auf dem Markt.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2019)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

Ohne Winkel hätte ich mein Schlauch an manchen Stellen nicht gut verbinden können. Es ist manchmal besser solche Winkel zu haben, besonders wenn ein Schlauch sich nicht gut knicken lässt und so enge Radien nicht möglich sind. Natürlich muss man nicht alles haben, aber manches kann schön nützlich sein um zum Beispiel eine Verschlechterung besser zu erkennen wenn Temperatur und Durchfluss ausgegeben wird.

Mein Warenkorb sollte auch überwiegend nur zeigen was alles kostet wenn man es ausführlich verbauen möchte und dabei sind noch nicht mal die teuersten Sachen mit dabei gewesen. Denn eine Pumpe mit Top und AGB kann weit über 100 Euro kosten und nicht nur 39 Euro oder manche Radiatoren die ein höheren Preis haben.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. April 2019)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

Ich weiß, aber ich denke, im R6 sollten nicht allzu viele nötig sein, da misst man am besten vor dem Kauf mal etwas und dann passt das auch.
Grundsätzlich würde ich, da der TE ja eher nach P/L fragt, auch eher in diese Richtung gehen und alles nicht wirklich nötige eher optional setzen. Mit dem Ausgeben von viel Geld für die Wasserkühlung kenne ich mich leider gut genug aus, ist bei meinem Loop aber auch zu erwarten gewesen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. April 2019)

*AW: Erste  Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung, was brauche ich?*


Aqua Computer Webshop -  Double Protect Ultra 1l - gruen 53116 
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53067 
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Aqua Computer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit Tachosignal 41091 
Aqua Computer Webshop -  ULTITOP D5 Pumpenadapter fuer D5-Pumpen, G1/4 41123 
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung, schwarze Ausfuehrung 41102 
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2897 
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3049 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50318 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50321 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50299 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/18006 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15620 

Aquacomputer liefert ab 20€, Watercool ab 200€ kostenfrei. Beides kommt hin.




https://geizhals.de/arctic-p14-pwm-pst-schwarz-acfan00125a-a1920533.html 
https://geizhals.de/hardware-labs-black-ice-nemesis-280gts-xflow-a1082518.html 
https://geizhals.de/hardware-labs-black-ice-nemesis-420gts-xflow-a1082519.html 

Mit der PST Funktion kannst du die drei 140mm Lüfter am 420mm Radiator im Deckel koppeln, dasselbe mit den beiden 140mm Lüfter am 280mm Radiator in der Gehäusefront. Bedeutet, dass du zwei pwm Anschlüsse am Mainboard zur Steuerung der fünf PWM Lüfter benötigst. Das sollte vorhanden sein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=63&v=7vw2QWWgdvI

Der Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor high flow USB G1/4 wird per USB ans Mainboard angeschlossen und gibt dir über die Aquasuite oder HWinfo den Durchfluss aus.  Der Durchflusssesnor besitzt auch einen Anschluss zur Messung der Wassertemperatur. Auch hier über die Aquasuite oder HWinfo.

Die 2080Ti sollte eine Referenz-PCB besitzen: http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf


----------



## tigra456 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

Weis nich ob bei ner möglichst  billigen Lösung n Durchflusssensor Not tut.

Ich hab n G1/4 Einschraubthermometer dazu sollte das Board halt n Anschluss haben. Dann regelt die Mobo Software die Lüfter+Pumpe auch nach Wassertemperatur...(Asus AI Suite/bzw Bios)


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ohne Winkel hätte ich mein Schlauch an manchen Stellen nicht gut verbinden können. Es ist manchmal besser solche Winkel zu haben, besonders wenn ein Schlauch sich nicht gut knicken lässt und so enge Radien nicht möglich sind. Natürlich muss man nicht alles haben, aber manches kann schön nützlich sein um zum Beispiel eine Verschlechterung besser zu erkennen wenn Temperatur und Durchfluss ausgegeben wird.
> 
> Mein Warenkorb sollte auch überwiegend nur zeigen was alles kostet wenn man es ausführlich verbauen möchte und dabei sind noch nicht mal die teuersten Sachen mit dabei gewesen. Denn eine Pumpe mit Top und AGB kann weit über 100 Euro kosten und nicht nur 39 Euro oder manche Radiatoren die ein höheren Preis haben.



Mit den Winkeln hast du vollkommen recht, kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich habe das R6 Gehäuse und ebenfalls Schlauch. Ich habe bei mir den oberen 360mm Radiator so verbaut das die Anschlüsse hinten sind, also an der Rückseite des Rechners. Von da aus bin ich dann mit Schlauch in den Cpu Kühler gegangen. Ist also nur etwa ein Schlauchstück von vielleicht 10cm. Ohne 90° Winkel in Richtung Cpu hätte ich es viel schwerer gehabt. Mit Winkel am Radiator konnte ich den Schlauch direkt in Richtung Cpu verlegen ohne den Schlauch stark biegen zu müssen. 
Zumindest 90° Winkel würde ich immer zur Sicherheit welche dazu nehmen. Oder nimm dir ein Blatt Papier. Zeichne in etwa die Form des Rechners auf , zeichne Teile wie Cpu und Graka ein und die Radiatoren in etwa wie sie verbaut werden sollen. Dann kannst du dir ungefähr einzeichnen wie der Schlauch verlegt werden soll, wo die Pumpe steht usw.

Dann kannst du dir gut ein Bild machen wie es ungefähr aussieht und wo der Schlauch lang verläuft. So kannst du dann super planen welche Anschlüsse du brauchst. 
Wenn du dann der Meinung bist du brauchst 4 90° Winkel, dann geh auf Nummer sicher und nimm 2 mehr. Sind dann zwar 10 Euro mehr die du zahlen musst, aber glaub mir das lohnt sich am ende doch xD
Ich habe zb geplant den Radiator in der Front mit Anschlüssen nach oben zu verbauen. So hätte ich dort keine Winkel gebraucht. Problem war nur , so hat dann der Radiator im Deckel nicht gepasst , wären sich mit den Anschlüssen in die quere gekommen. So musste ich dann den Radi in der Front drehen mit Anschlüssen nach unten. Brauchte dann aber unbedingt 2 90° Winkel damit ich von unten aus so direkt zur Pumpe gehen konnte. 
Genau das waren dann die 2 Winkel die ich als Reserve mit bestellt habe, sonst hätte ich dann am Wochenende aufhören und erst nachbestellen müssen. Lohnt sich also schon für alle Fälle wenigstens 2 oder 4 mehr zu bestellen.

Gut wäre zu wissen welches Board du benutzt. Denn zb das Maximus XI Hero besitzt viele Anschlüsse für Temperatur , Pumpe kann direkt über das Board gesteuert werden usw. So brauchst du nicht unbedingt den ganzen Steuerungskram. 
Ich zb habe diese Pumpe hier 
EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM, mit Pumpe, Sleeved ab €'*'154,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Diese läuft auf 100% quasi unhörbar leise und hat eine super Leistung. Habe ich direkt über den W PUMP+ Anschluss am Mainboard angeschlossen und wird somit einmal im Bios eingestellt und gut ist. 
Ich brauchte somit also überhaupt keine Steuerungen oder sowas. Nur einen Temperatur Sensor habe ich verbaut, auch direkt ans Board geklemmt. Sollte eigentlich dann die Pumpe über die Wassertemperatur steuern. War aber überflüssig da die Pumpe so leise ist , dass ich sie jetzt durchgehend auf 100% laufen lasse.
Aber froh bin ich trotzdem das ich den Sensor verbaut habe, denn manchmal will man ja schon wissen wie so die Wassertemperatur ist. Kann ich dann über HWiNFO einfach nachsehen. Wird dann unter T Sensor angezeigt , oder im Bios steht es auch.

Und achte drauf das du im Deckel keinen zu breiten Radiator verbaust. Also nur welche mit 120er Lüftern. Sprich 240mm oder 360mm Radiator. Verbaust du einen 280mm oder 420mm Radiator im Deckel, dann wirst du sicherlich mit dem Arbeitsspeicher Probleme bekommen. In meinem R6 Gehäuse bin ich so gerade eben mit einem 360mm Radi am Ram vorbei gekommen. Zwischen Ram und Radi liegen nicht mal 1mm. 

Und dran denken das an jeden 90° Winkel trotzdem noch ein Fitting dran muss  Ich hatte zu Anfang gedacht das der Schlauch direkt an den Winkel dran kommt xD An den meisten Winkeln sind aber nur Gewinde wo dann noch ein Fitting dran kommt um den Schlauch anbringen zu können 

EDIT:
Achso, zu den Lüftern kann ich auch noch etwas sagen. Ich habe die ML120 Pro Lüfter verbaut ohne RGB.
Corsair ML Series ML120 PRO Premium Magnetic Levitation Fan ab €'*'19,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ich habe 2x 360mm Radiatoren verbaut, also 6 Lüfter für die Wasserkühlung. Angeschlossen habe ich diese 6 Lüfter an einem Commander Pro von Corsair. Da passen genau 6 Lüfter dran. 
Dazu habe ich dann noch einen zweiten Commander Pro verbaut an dem weitere 4 Lüfter mit RGB angeschlossen sind für die Gehäuselüftung. 
Also einen Commander für Wasserkühlung und einen Weiteren für das Gehäuse. So kann ich dann über die Corsair Software ICue super die Lüfter steuern. Ein Commander steuert die Wakü und der andere das Gehäuse. 
So kann ich die Lüfter super einstellen , genau nach Drehzahl , gleichzeitig meine LED Stribes von Corsair darüber steuern und die RGB Lüfter natürlich auch perfekt nach Farbwunsch einstellen.

Solltest du das auch so machen wollen musst du nur aufpassen das du intern 2x USB auf deinem Board frei hast da jeder Commander einen USB Port auf dem Board benötigt.

Edit 2:
Was mir gerade noch einfällt. Ich habe noch einen Cpu Kühler hier liegen den ich nicht mehr brauche. Hatte ihn mir ohne RGB bestellt und dann nach gerade mal 2 Tagen wieder durch einen mit RGB Beleuchtung ausgetauscht xD
Du hast ja den gleichen Prozessor wie ich, falls du also etwas Kleingeld sparen willst kannst du dich gerne melden dann kannst du den haben.
Kosten tut er 80 Euro, ist noch nagelneu , Zubehör alles Original eingeschweißt mit Wärmeleitpaste unbenutzt dazu. Würde ich für 65 Euro verkaufen und dazu den Versand übernehmen.
Nur falls du Interesse hast  
EK Water Blocks EK-Velocity, Nickel Plexi ab €' '79,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
Dieser Kühler ist gemeint.


----------



## cerny (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

hallo, habe gleiche graka und cpu. hebe mir auch eine wakü gebaut, mit dem ziel sehr leise und extrem leisungsfähig. schau dir mal mein kurzes video dazu an.
YouTube
ist zwar nicht für jeden etwas aber vieleicht hilft es ein wenig


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

Schon aufs Datum geschaut? Möglich das er mittlerweile die Wasserkühlung verbaut hat oder das ganze wieder aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Erste  Custom Wasserkühlung, was brauche ich?*

hab mich auch grad gefragt  ,  oder er ist einfach leise eingeschlafen  ^^


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Ich möchte mir auch einen Custom Loop aufbauen. 
Nutze den thread einfachmal   
Meine Luftkühlung ist gut Deepcool ASSASSIN III aber meine Graka ist  beim zocken echt  zu laut ! 
Daher habe ich mir gedacht das eine Wakü das ändern müsste? 
Aber nur Graka wasserkühlen ist doch Unsinn oder?


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Kann man schon machen. Kosten sind halt entsprechend. Daher kannst auch gleich CPU mitmachen


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Besonders mit der Grafikkarte macht es mehr aus.

Ein Prozessor lässt sich mit einer Wasserkühlung nicht wesentlich kühler kühlen. Zwar wird es mit ausreichend Fläche besser als mit Luft aber nicht in einem Bereich was zwingend vorhanden sein müsste. Allerdings ist der Sinn einer Wasserkühlung auch nur noch Lüfter der Radiatoren verbaut zu haben und so die Lüfter besser optimieren zu können. Sobald Prozessor und Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt werden ist der Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht mehr so relevant, da keine großen Wärme mehr darin abgeführt werden.

Denn Ziel einer Wasserkühlung sind nicht nur die Temperaturen, sonder mit ausreichend Fläche auch leiser zu werden. Ein Radiator kann auch an beliebiger Position verbaut werden, da die Wärme mit Schläuche oder Röhren dort hin geführt werden muss. Aus diesem Grund müssen Radiatoren noch nicht mal zwingend intern verbaut sein.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Ja wenn&#8217;s ihm nur um den Lärm geht stellt sich ja z.b. die frage eine GPU mit stärkerem Werkskühler reicht ja vielleicht ?


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Danke 
Ich mache das ja auch nur wegen der Lautstärke! Die Temps sind ok CPU test mit Prime 95  78 grad @ all core 4,9  aber Graka ist  beim zocken echt nervig gerade bei ruhigen spielen wie ANNO 1800


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Welche hast du denn genau ?


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Ja wenn&#8217;s ihm nur um den Lärm geht stellt sich ja z.b. die frage eine GPU mit stärkerem Werkskühler reicht ja vielleicht ?


 das könnte auch funzen weil meine Graka hat nur 2 lüfter! würde die mir auch so nicht mehr kaufen


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Gaming-Grafikkarte Dual GeForce(R) RTX 2070 OC | ASUS


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Und der Rest vom System ?
Dann nimmst die Kohle für eine Asus 2070 Super Strix z.b. Oder eine EVGA FTW oder MSI Trio (Siehe PCGH Heft mit Tests)...

Achso und wenn du es exklusiv willst.
Inno 3D Black Hybrid heißt die glaub.
weis nur net ob es die in 2070 Super gibt.



Dann hast auch leiser und Ruhe.

EDiT: gibts sogar 
INNO3D GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER iCHILL Black ab &euro;' '623,77 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Besonders mit der Grafikkarte macht es mehr aus.
> 
> Ein Prozessor lässt sich mit einer Wasserkühlung nicht wesentlich kühler kühlen. Zwar wird es mit ausreichend Fläche besser als mit Luft aber nicht in einem Bereich was zwingend vorhanden sein müsste. Allerdings ist der Sinn einer Wasserkühlung auch nur noch Lüfter der Radiatoren verbaut zu haben und so die Lüfter besser optimieren zu können. Sobald Prozessor und Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt werden ist der Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht mehr so relevant, da keine großen Wärme mehr darin abgeführt werden.
> 
> Denn Ziel einer Wasserkühlung sind nicht nur die Temperaturen, sonder mit ausreichend Fläche auch leiser zu werden. Ein Radiator kann auch an beliebiger Position verbaut werden, da die Wärme mit Schläuche oder Röhren dort hin geführt werden muss. Aus diesem Grund müssen Radiatoren noch nicht mal zwingend intern verbaut sein.



Habe mir aber extra das pure base 500 gekauft weil ich den einbau einer Wakü damals schon im hinterkopf gehabt habe


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Du dann kaufst du Pumpe Schläuche fittings und Radiator eh. Dann musst nur noch n Kühlblock passend zur GPU kaufen und mit einbinden.

Oder ne GPU ab Werk mit Wasserblock

Mir reicht es so:


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

ROG STRIX Z390-F GAMING     i7 9700k @ 4,9 all core    

Deepcool ASSASSIN III

Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3600 2x 16 gb  CL15-15-15-30-1T

Enermax Platimax D.F. 600W


Samsung 970EVO Plus NVMe 500GB


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N Plexi light fuer die Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080/2080Ti M02 (2070 & 2080 Super) - mit Backplate | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkarten Wasserkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company 

Wollte die karte umbauen weil neu kaufen mache ich erst wenn nvidia nen neuen Chip hat bzw nen technik sprung macht


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Also wenn ich oben einen 240 ger  Radiator und vorne 360 reinhaue müsste ich doch unter last leise zocken ?


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Dein Pc sieht gut aus nicht zuviel RGB geblinkte


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Simpox schrieb:


> Also wenn ich oben einen 240 ger  Radiator und vorne 360 reinhaue müsste ich doch unter last leise zocken ?


Wenn bei mir nur der 420er + der 240er Radiator Grafikkarte und Prozessor kühlt muss ich mit einer Raumtemperatur von 24°C etwa 800-900 U/min anliegen haben. Im Hochsommer können es bis zu 1200 U/min sein. Das ist dann zwar nicht laut, aber schon gut raus zu hören. Ob du dann leiser kommst als mit Luft ist schwer zu sagen, da gute Grafikkarten mit einem guten dicken Kühlkörper und drei Lüfter auch leise und gut kühlen können.

Leiser wirst du dann nur noch mit noch mehr Kühlfläche, denn auf die Fläche kommt es an damit Lüfter langsamer drehen können und dennoch eine gewisse Wassertemperatur immer noch halten können. Richtig leise oder sagen wir eher lautlos, komme ich mit meinem System nur dann hin wenn mein externer Radiator noch mit dran hängt.

Wobei Lautstärke jeder anders empfindet und was für dich leise ist könnte für mich schon zu laut sein.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Hab dein externen Radiator gesehen ist doch sau teuer oder? und du brauchst auch bestimmt ne extra pumpe mir genug Förderleistung !
wollte eig. alles intern verbauen aber das pure base 500 hat da glaub ich nicht genug platz oder irre ich mich?


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Also ich bin mit 2x 280er Radis damals gut gefahren. Aber je mehr - je besser


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Wobei Lautstärke jeder anders empfindet und was für dich leise ist könnte für mich schon zu laut sein. 

Meine Graka lüfter drehen mit 3400 RPM wenn ich heftig zocke und das nervt habe im GPU Tweak die tempkurve manuell angepasst 78 grad = 100%


wie geht das mit dem zitiern habe immer den ganzen text drauf


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Schau mal, diese Hybridkarten gibts bis 2080TI und die kommen mit nem 240er Radi aus.
Gute AiO CPU Kühler haben auch 240er.

Nimmst 280er plus eloop B14-PS Lüfter dann kannst es dynamisch regeln und gut ist.
Oder wenn du Platz hast 280 plus 360 dann iss gut...

EDIT meine TI Strix mit neuer Paste drauf knackt diese Temps nicht mal....


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Simpox schrieb:


> Hab dein externen Radiator gesehen ist doch sau teuer oder? und du brauchst auch bestimmt ne extra pumpe mir genug Förderleistung !
> wollte eig. alles intern verbauen aber das pure base 500 hat da glaub ich nicht genug platz oder irre ich mich?


Nein, meine Aquastream Ultimate die intern verbaut ist reicht für alles sehr gut aus.
Mit minimaler Drehzahl habe ich 64 l/h was vollkommen ausreicht und mit max. Drehzahl an die 115-120 l/h die im Grunde nur zum befüllen und entlüften besser sind.

Der externe Radiator kam bei mir auch nicht gleich dazu, daher hat es vom Geld besser rein gepasst weil ich alles nach und nach aufgebaut habe. Mein Mora kam etwa 1-2 Monate später dazu und war anfangs noch nicht mal mit eingeplant. Sonst hätte ich mir nicht beide Radiatoren (420+240) intern verbaut. Mit nur den internen verbaute Radiatoren lief mein Rechner bereits gut und im Grunde war das System auch leise, aber mir war gut noch nicht gut genug und daher ist der Mora dann noch dazu gekommen.

Der Mora selbst hat mich damals 154 Euro gekostet, das war noch nicht mal so viel.
Aber es kam dann noch die Blende dazu, die Füße und die 9 Noctua Lüfter die sogar mehr als der Radiatoren gekostet haben. Denn ich wollte nur gute Lüfter verbaut haben und habe daher nur Noctua Lüfter gekauft. Mit einem Stückpreis von 18-22 Euro sind die Lüfter bei mir daher nicht günstig ausgefallen. Aber sie erzeugen einen sehr guten Luftdruck und sind auch mit niedriger Drehzahl sehr leise. Mein System muss unter Last nur an die 500 U/min der Lüfter anliegen haben und mit dieser Drehzahl sind die Lüfter immer noch nicht raus zu hören. 

Du kannst ja ein 240+360er Radiator verbauen und erst mal schauen wie gut für dich die Temperaturen sind und ob der Rechner leise genug für dich ist. Denn erweitern kann man immer noch und wenn man sich das Geld auf mehrere Monate aufteilt kann man sich im nachhinein auch noch was dazu kaufen um das ganze weiter erweitern zu können.

Meine Wasserkühlung hat schon einiges gekostet, aber halt nicht alles auf einmal, da ich anfangs etwa 3 Monate dran was erweitert habe und in den 3 Jahren seitdem sie besteht auch noch einiges nachträglich erweitert habe. Meine Hardtubes sind auch erst ein paar Monate verbaut, da ich die ersten 3 Jahre auch erst Schlauch verbaut hatte.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> EDIT meine TI Strix mit neuer Paste drauf knackt diese Temps nicht mal....


Ich habe die 2080 Strix ohne Ti und die Grafikkarte hat wirklich einen geilen Kühlkörper drauf. Habe die Grafikkarte auch vor dem Umbau auf Wasser 2 Tage ausgetestet und ich empfand sie als recht leise und die Temperaturen waren für Luftkühlung bereits sehr gut. Mir hat es sogar schon fast weh getan diesen tollen Kühlkörper zu entfernen und den Wasser kühler drauf zu bauen.

Echt tolle Grafikkarte und sollte sie irgendwann wieder auf Luft umgebaut werden hat die Grafikkarte weiterhin einen guten schönen Kühlkörper drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinem Fall musste aber die Grafikkarte umgebaut werden, da ich keine Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte haben möchte und das ganze komplett nur über Wassertemperatur regeln möchte. Der Kühler und alles zum umbauen waren auch bereits da und ich hatte die Grafikkarte nur vor dem Umbau getestet um zu sehen ob ich sie auch behalten würde.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

wie geht das mit dem zitiern habe immer den ganzen text drauf


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Unten auf zitieren klicken und dann im BBCode den Text stehen lassen worauf du dich beziehen willst. Denn Rest der noch darin mit dabei steht kannst raus löschen.


```
[QU OTE=Simpox;10387507]wie geht das mit dem zitiern habe immer den ganzen text drauf[/QUOTE]
```


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein, meine Aquastream Ultimate die intern verbaut ist reicht für alles sehr gut aus.
> Mit minimaler Drehzahl habe ich 64 l/h was vollkommen ausreicht und mit max. Drehzahl an die 115-120 l/h die im Grunde nur zum befüllen und entlüften besser sind.
> 
> Der externe Radiator kam bei mir auch nicht gleich dazu, daher hat es vom Geld besser rein gepasst weil ich alles nach und nach aufgebaut habe. Mein Mora kam etwa 1-2 Monate später dazu und war anfangs noch nicht mal mit eingeplant. Sonst hätte ich mir nicht beide Radiatoren (420+240) intern verbaut. Mit nur den internen verbaute Radiatoren lief mein Rechner bereits gut und im Grunde war das System auch leise, aber mir war gut noch nicht gut genug und daher ist der Mora dann noch dazu gekommen.
> ...



Sind Durchlaufkühler besser als Radiatoren oder ist das abzocke xD


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Unten auf zitieren klicken



Nur als Test !


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Simpox schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Durchlaufkühler aus?


Mit Durchlaufkühler habe ich keine Erfahrung, daher kann ich da nicht mehr dazu sagen als was ich bisher dazu irgendwo bereits was gelesen habe. Mir ist nur bekannt das sie sehr laut sein sollen.

Ganz davon abgesehen sind sie auch richtig teuer.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Na dann werde ich auf normale Radiatoren zurückgreifen! Kannst du was zu Qualität der Firmen sagen hatte gedacht ich nehme alles von einer Firmer auch wegen material im Kreislauf  (Korrosion) hatte da an Alphacool gedacht oder ist EK Water besser HARWARELABS  habe ich auch noch als Favorit  Weil wenn ich sowas mache heißt meine devise ganz oder garnicht


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Hardwarelabs GTS oder Alphacool Nexxxos V2 hatte nix andres. War beides Bombe.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Hardwarelabs GTS oder Alphacool Nexxxos V2 hatte nix andres. War beides Bombe.



Und der Rest pumpe und block wer macht es besser?


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Alphacool Eisbecher D5  hatte ich mir gedacht


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

EKD5 PWM
EK-D5 Series - Standalone Pumps - Pumps &#8211; EK Webshop


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

GPU Block auch EK Vector oder Phanteks Glacier

Und wenn du schon überlegst CPU Block EK Velocity.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> EKD5 PWM
> EK-D5 Series - Standalone Pumps - Pumps &#8211; EK Webshop



sieht amtlich aus aber ich dachte mir ich nehme gleich eine mit AGB


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Gibts da auch im Shop die ganzen Modelle. Hab ich ja auch.

EK-Quantum Kinetic TBE 200 D5 PWM D-RGB - Acetal &#8211; EK Webshop


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> GPU Block auch EK Vector oder Phanteks Glacier
> 
> Und wenn du schon überlegst CPU Block EK Velocity.



Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N Plexi light fuer die Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080/2080Ti M02 (2070 & 2080 Super) - mit Backplate | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkarten Wasserkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company 

find ich auch gut aber EK Vector ist auch korrekt


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Habe selbst gute Erfahrung mit Alphacool  Radiatoren gemacht, andere hatte ich aber bisher noch nie verbaut.

Pumpe ist immer so eine Sache, da es auch etwas mit dem eigenen Geschmack zu tun hat und ob es im AGB als Kombi verbaut werden soll oder einzeln extra wo anders. Extra verbaut hat den Vorteil das die Pumpe besser eigenständig entkoppelt werden kann. Ein AGB muss ansonsten mit Gummipuffer festgeschraubt werden.

Mir persönlich gefällt die D5 Next von Aquacomputer sehr gut, ist aber nicht billig.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Fühl dich frei. Alphacool und EKWB machen gutes Zeugs. GPU Block ist rein nach deinen Wünschen nur passen muss er.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Gibts da auch im Shop die ganzen Modelle. Hab ich ja auch.
> 
> EK-Quantum Kinetic TBE 200 D5 PWM D-RGB - Acetal &#8211; EK Webshop



Also ist Ek doch besser als Alphacool


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Die D5 als PWM ist halt besser zur regeln. Kann die EKWB D5 PWM als auch die Alphacool 775 heißt se glaub. Hatte halt mal Probleme in den ersten Serien, müsste aber ausgebessert sein.

Ja ne entkoppelte D5 ist das Maß der Dinge.
Sau leise und extrem Stark.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt die D5 Next von Aquacomputer sehr gut, ist aber nicht billig.



Mir geht es um Zuverlässlichkeit RGB nutze ich sowieso nur einfabig meist Gift grün so wie bei meinem ALIENWARE Labtop


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Ich hab die hier.
Hab mir ne kleinere Röhre gekauft und EKWB Winkelhalter. Sie ist mittels Klett (optional Schrauben) am Boden des Gehäuses befestigt.

EDIT: Die D5 ist die zuverlässigste Pumpe
Kauf dir noch n G1/4 Thermometer und überwache später die Wassertemperatur.(Pumpe kann bis Max 60 Grad was schon extrem wäre)

EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump) ​


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Ja ne entkoppelte D5 ist das Maß der Dinge.
> Sau leise und extrem Stark.



Sowas will ich hören  bin Veranstaltungstechniker und liebe Technik aber nur amtliches zeug kein billig bling , bling  xD


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Glaub mir, mich nervt sogar das Summen der GPU von den Spannungswandlern her. 

Deswegen auch passives Netzteil....

Aber Stille kostet dich halt jetzt mal Geld.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Da hatte ich bisher immer Glück Grafikkarten zu bekommen die kein Spulenfiepen haben.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Ich hab die hier.
> Hab mir ne kleinere Röhre gekauft und EKWB Winkelhalter. Sie ist mittels Klett (optional Schrauben) am Boden des Gehäuses befestigt.
> 
> EDIT: Die D5 ist die zuverlässigste Pumpe
> ...



Die ist nicht mehr verfügbar gibt es da schon nen Nachfolger model ?


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Ja der Nachfolger ist die EK Quantum Kinetic TBE 200 D5 PWM.

So heißt se glaub.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, mich nervt sogar das Summen der GPU von den Spannungswandlern her.
> 
> Deswegen auch passives Netzteil....
> 
> Aber Stille kostet dich halt jetzt mal Geld.



Habe das Enermax Platimax D.F. 600W und da höre ich auch nix von


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Gut aber das Seasonic Prime Fanless 600 ist komplett Lautlos....
D.F. Hatte ich davor...


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

OK dann hab ich ja alles ---->   EK Water Blocks EK-Quantum Kinetic TBE 200 D5 Acetal  

                                                                Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 360 XFlow - Black  und Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 XFlow - Black

                                                                Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N Plexi Light RTX

                                                               Ach CPU Block fehlt noch


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Das "Seasonic Prime Fanless 600" hat aber auch ein Preis was nicht ganz so ohne ist... 

Habe das "be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11" mit 550 Watt verbaut, was auch so leise ist das nichts von raus zu hören ist.
Zumindest mit diesen Watt was ich hierzu habe.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Ich würde mir das Fanless wieder kaufen.

Hatte die 700er Version da von Alternate im Sale... war leider defekt, gab keinen Austausch - nur Erstattung.

Als CPU Block EK Velocity wobei die heißen jetzt auch irgendwas mit Quantum.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

das hast du gemeint tigra456    EKWB EK-Velocity - Copper '+' Acetal, CPU-Kuehler schwarz


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja gibts auch mit RGB 

Schau im EKWB Shop und such das Modell dann in den Shops.
EK-Velocity RGB - Nickel + Acetal &#8211; EK Webshop


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja Nickel habe jetzt garnicht geschaut was der rest der teile sind wegen Korrosion im kreislauf


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Vernickelt ist kein Problem, das hat nichts mit Teilen aus Alu was zu tun.
Es handelt sich hier auch um Komponente die aus Kupfer bestehen und nur zusätzlich vernickelt wurden.

Viele Bauteile einer Wasserkühlung sind vernickelt.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Nur Alu ist blöd. Nickel und Kupfer sind egal.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Nur Alu ist blöd. Nickel und Kupfer sind egal.



Alu find ich sowieso mist weil ich gerne mit Flüssigmetall bastle


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Wir meinten auch eher im Kreislauf kein Alu mit Kupfer zu mischen, da beides miteinander reagiert und das Kupfer früher oder später weg gammelt. Zwar kann das ganze mit Korrosionsschutz etwas entgegen gewirkt werden, aber gänzlich nicht verhindert werden.

Flüssigmetall darf ehe nicht mit Alu in Berührung kommen, da es das Alu förmlich zerfrisst.
Vernickelt ist für Flüssigmetall ehe besser als direkt auf Kupfer, da es sich mit dem Kupfer nicht verbinden kann.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

Habt ihr eig. eure Blocks mit Normaler WLP oder mit Flüssigmetall ?


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wir meinten auch eher im Kreislauf kein Alu mit Kupfer zu mischen, da beides miteinander reagiert und das Kupfer früher oder später weg gammelt. Zwar kann das ganze mit Korrosionsschutz etwas entgegen gewirkt werden, aber gänzlich nicht verhindert werden.
> 
> Flüssigmetall darf ehe nicht mit Alu in Berührung kommen, da es das Alu förmlich zerfrisst.
> Vernickelt ist für Flüssigmetall ehe besser als direkt auf Kupfer, da es sich mit dem Kupfer nicht verbinden kann.



Ja das weiß ich habe mein Deep Cool Assassin III auch mit Flüssigmetall drauf


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Ich habe meine Grafikkarte zunächst mit normaler MX-4 umgebaut gehabt und hatte mit dem Wasserkühler eine Temperatur um die 46°C. Ein paar Tage später habe ich die WLP gegen Flüssigmetall (Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut) ausgetauscht und komme nun mit der selben Wassertemperatur von 29-30°C auf 37-39°C mit der Temperatur der Grafikkarte. In der Regel komme ich nicht über 40-41°C, wobei es sich bei diesen Temperaturen nur um kurze Spitzen handelt.

Das ganze musst auch aber je nach Wassertemperatur sehen, da die Wassertemperatur auch was ausmacht. In der Regel kannst von der Wassertemperatur was du mit deinen Radiatoren erreichst etwa 10-15°C noch dazu rechnen um auf die Grafikkarten Temperatur zu kommen.

Ohne den Mora würde ich aber unter Last keine 29-30°C halten können und dann würde ich auch um die 35-37°C mit dem Wasser erreichen und dementsprechend dann auch 5-7°C mit der Grafikkarte höher kommen.

Habe sogar Flüssigmetall zwischen CPU und Kühler. Aber hier macht es nicht so viel aus, so das sich der vorteil von 3-5°C die dazu kommen sich nicht rechnen um LM für die CPU mit zu verwenden. In meinem Fall habe ich es damals nur gemacht da ich extrem Tests mit meinem 9900K machte und es sich hier deutlich besser auswirkte als mit normaler WLP.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Asus 2080TI Strix OC erst mit Thermalright TFX aber mit der Zeit sind die Temps schlechter geworden. Jetzt ist wieder Thermalgrizzly Kryonaut drauf.

Auf der CPU auch. Beste normale Paste meiner Meinung nach.
Danach gibts nur Flüssigmetall.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Hatte bereits zwei 2080er Grafikkarten verbaut und bei beiden hat sich das ganze mit WLP immer so ausgewirkt das anfangs die Temperaturen mit WLP gut waren und Wochen später sich die Temperatur um etwa 5°C verschlechtert haben. Beim zerlegen der Grafikkarte konnte ich immer sehen das in der Mitte des Chips die WLP fast komplett verdrängt wurde. Die WLP selbst war dann auch nicht mehr so flüssig als zuvor als sie drauf kam.

Als WLP hatte ich damals MX-4 verwendet, was normalerweise auch nicht schlecht ist.

Mit Flüssigmetall habe ich bisher das beste Ergebnis und dieser Effekt ist auch nicht eingetreten.
Bei den 2080 (ohne TI) scheint der Chip nicht ganz plan zu sein, so das mit der Zeit die WPL etwas aus der Mitte verdrängt wird.
Habe auch schon Beiträge von User hier im Forum lesen können, die das gleiche beobachten konnten.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein paar Tage später habe ich die WLP gegen Flüssigmetall (Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut) ausgetauscht und komme nun mit der selben Wassertemperatur von 29-30°C auf 37-39°C mit der Temperatur der Grafikkarte. .



Habe:
Coollaboratory Liquid Pro die ist der Hammer 

Könnte ich ja auch auf meine laute graka machen! Hätte ich schon vor einem halben jahr machen sollen aber jetzt kommt ja kaltes wasser xD


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Habe die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra bereits einmal zum Köpfen genutzt und habe sie aktuell auch zwischen Kühler und Prozessor drunter. Ist daher auch sehr gut, aber die Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut was ich nun das erste mal unter die GPU genutzt habe ist besser.


----------



## nekro- (15. Juli 2020)

Simpox schrieb:


> Habt ihr eig. eure Blocks mit Normaler WLP oder mit Flüssigmetall ?



Normale, denn Flüssigmetall ist kein Wundermittel. Die haben 1-2 Grad sind meiner Meinung nach vernachlässigbar


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra bereits einmal zum Köpfen genutzt und habe sie aktuell auch zwischen Kühler und Prozessor drunter. Ist daher auch sehr gut, aber die Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut was ich nun das erste mal unter die GPU genutzt habe ist besser.



Das habe ich auch gelesen das bei wakü Conductonaut besser ist weil Flüssigmetall wohl höhere temps als Basis bevorzugt


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Normale, denn Flüssigmetall ist kein Wundermittel. Die haben 1-2 Grad sind meiner Meinung nach vernachlässigbar



Also bei luftkühlung habe ich bei meinem i7 9700k 13 Grad unterschied !!!


----------



## nekro- (15. Juli 2020)

Simpox schrieb:


> Also bei luftkühlung habe ich bei meinem i7 9700k 13 Grad unterschied !!!



Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut, Kryonaut und Conductonaut im Test - Hardwareluxx

Dann haben die bei HWLuxx wohl falsch getestet 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

In meinem Fall macht LM ein Unterschied von etwa 7-8°C, wobei es am ende unter Wasser auf diese 7-8°C nicht mehr so darauf ankommen wird. Ist daher in meinem Fall eher ein haben wollen und kein haben müssen.


----------



## nekro- (15. Juli 2020)

Ein paar grad kaufe ich ab , aber 13 Grad ??Oder die alte WLP war nicht richtig aufgetragen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2020)

Also ich hab leider kein Foto gemacht aber das die von den Werten her gute Thermalright TFX schlechter geworden ist, konnte ich mir nicht erklären. 

Wie lange die Kryonaut nun ihre „Guten“ Temps halten kann, muss man mal schauen. Zumal sie für hohe Temps geeignet sein müsste, auch was die Langlebigkeit angeht.... 

Aber hab sowas schonmal gelesen mit Langzeitwirkung und wieder schlechter werden. 
Warum konnte aber niemand sagen....


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Ich war mit WLP im Schnitt bei 46°C und mit LM im Schnitt bei 39°C.

Das macht bei mir um die 7°C aus. Wobei ich mit WLP anfangs sogar auf 43°C war, nur wird Wochen später dann die WLP aus der Mitte des Chips raus getrieben und die Temperaturen sind dann auf 46-48°C hoch gegangen. Dieses verhalten habe ich mit LM nicht mehr gehabt.

Aber da die Temperaturen immer gut gepasst haben muss man sich kein LM zwingend darunter machen. Das ist eher nur was für jemand der auf jeden Grad niedriger steht und alles was möglich ist raus holen möchte.


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Ein paar grad kaufe ich ab , aber 13 Grad ??Oder die alte WLP war nicht richtig aufgetragen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



mein i7 9700k getaktet auf 4,9 all core hat unter last in prime 95  78 grad 

und nein WLP auftragen bekomme ich noch hin  

und ich nutze coollaboratory liquid pro


----------



## nekro- (15. Juli 2020)

So ist es Flüssigmetall ist keine Wunderwaffe bringt bisschen was und gut ist. Dann lieber nen Mora oder nen weiteren Radi 

Scheinbar stimmen dann die Testergebnisse vom HWLuxx Team nicht


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Scheinbar stimmen dann die Testergebnisse vom HWLuxx Team nicht



HWLuxx leute sind echt top! Weiß auch nicht warum ich 13 Grad unterschied habe aber es ist so gewesen.  

Oder die WLP die bei Deepcool dabei war ist so ******* !!!  
                                                                                                     schlecht


----------



## nekro- (15. Juli 2020)

Vermutlich das eher. Ich nutze selbst auch nur die MX oder die Grizzly je Nach dem was bei den Blöcken dabei ist. Selbst die EKWB Paste ist okay 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

Kommt ganz auf die Auslastung und daraus erzeugten Hitze mit an.

Habe auch LM zwischen Kühler und Prozessor darunter und mit Games und normaler Anwendungen macht es noch nicht mal so viel aus. In etwa komme ich hier auf etwa 3°C besseren Temperaturen. Aber auf die Temperaturen würde es mit meiner Wasserkühlung nicht mehr mit ankommen, da es dem Prozessor egal ist ob der nun 60°C oder 65°C erreicht.

Mit Prime95 8K und AVX wird solch eine hohe Auslastung erzeugt das der Kern so schnell aufheizt und die WLP hier der Flaschenhals ist. Dabei hatte ich sogar im Test 5 GHz auf alle Kerne verwendete und unter Last nur 1,208v anliegen. Dennoch kam ich direkt auf 100°C und der Prozessor fing an herunter zu takten. Ich musste daher ein AVX-Offset von 2 setzen, damit in diesem Test 200 MHz mit AVX herunter getaktet wurde. 

Hierbei kam ich dann mit 28°C Wassertemperatur auf etwa 91°C mit dem heißesten Kern des Prozessors.

Dann kam LM zwischen IHS und Kühler.

Mit LM kann der Prozessor die Hitze des Kern über den IHS besser abführen  und so musste ich für diesen identischen Test kein AVX-Offset mehr setzen und konnte mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne 90°C mit dem Prozessor halten und der gleichen Wassertemperatur.

LM hat daher in meinem Test mit der selben Temperaturen statt 4,8 GHz dann 5 GHz ermöglicht.


----------



## nekro- (15. Juli 2020)

Da hilft nur noch Köpfen. Was für ne CPU war das ?

Bei meinem Kollegen i7-9700K in Standard Modus betrieben kommen wir auch bei Fuhrmark CPU Burner auf 75grad unter Wasser nach 10-15 Minuten. Wir sind auch schon am überlegen die CPU zu köpfen, da er hoffen wir mehr als nur mit LM neu einzupinseln


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Simpox (15. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Dann kam LM zwischen IHS und Kühler.



Köpfen traue ich mich nicht auch wenn der 8auer das Delid Die Mate 2 hat.
Auch ganz ohne HS habe ich bei Wakü schon  gesehen!


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

In meinem Fall handelt es sich um den 9900K und der ist verlötet.
Daher ist das Köpfen nicht nur Riskanter, sondern wird weniger bringen als zuvor mit anderen Prozessoren die noch die Intel WLP darunter hatten.


----------



## blautemple (16. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> . Wobei ich mit WLP anfangs sogar auf 43°C war, nur wird Wochen später dann die WLP aus der Mitte des Chips raus getrieben und die Temperaturen sind dann auf 46-48°C hoch gegangen. Dieses verhalten habe ich mit LM nicht mehr gehabt.



Das Problem hatte ich früher auch mal. Meine 2080 Ti habe ich jetzt förmlich in Wärmeleitpaste ertränkt und da ist das Delta zwischen Wasser und GPU seit ca 3 Monaten konstant bei 13 Grad bei 330W Powerlimit.


----------



## Viking30k (18. Juli 2020)

Ich habe auch erst eine Wasserkühlung gebaut mit 2 420er Radiatoren und einem 560er

Hardware ist eine rtx 2080ti und ryzen 3900x sowie ein asus crosshair VIII formula 

Ist mir aktuell immer noch etwas zu laut das System weshalb ich empfehlen würde lieber zum mora zu greifen  den werde ich bei mir auch noch mit anschließen .


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juli 2020)

Ohne den Mora ist mein Rechner leise, mit dem Mora selbst im Hochsommer lautlos. Der Mora ist zwar nicht bei allen beliebt, aber dadurch das der eine gewisse Größe hat und noch extern im Raum steht macht er viel mehr aus als den Rechner voll mit Radiatoren voll zu packen.



blautemple schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich früher auch mal. Meine 2080 Ti habe ich jetzt förmlich in Wärmeleitpaste ertränkt und da ist das Delta zwischen Wasser und GPU seit ca 3 Monaten konstant bei 13 Grad bei 330W Powerlimit.


Wenig hatte ich auch an WLP nicht drauf gepackt, weil ich es auch mal mit mehr WLP versucht hatte. Aber das beste Ergebnis ist immer noch LM. Wobei die anderen Temperaturen nur nebensächlich sind, da sie sich immer im grünem Bereicht bewegt haben. WLP ist daher auch vollkommen ausreichend, es geht mit LM  nur darum jeden Grad was noch möglich ist raus zu holen. Der Rest hängt am ende ehe von der Wassertemperatur ab die erreicht wird.


----------



## Viking30k (18. Juli 2020)

Bei mir stressen die Pumpen noch ab und zu xd aber ich habe so kein Platz die zu entkoppeln es ist jetzt nicht richtig laut aber manchmal stört das Geräusch trotzdem. 

Am pc vibriert der Boden durch die Pumpen auch spürbar. 


Und ich möchte es eh lautlos haben darum Mora 

Denke mal der mora wird ein tolles Upgrade 

Muss aber schauen wo ich die Durchführungen mache 

Angst habe ich zumindest jetzt keine mehr zu basteln wo hardtube nicht geht nutze ich nur Schlauch


----------



## tigra456 (18. Juli 2020)

Du seit dem ich die D5 mit den EK XRES UNI Winkelhaltern ausgestattet habe ist bei mir alles Bombe. 

Die EKWB D5 mit der runden Pumpen-Halterung montieren. Da dann die EKWB Uni Halterungen dran und diese dann entweder mit Schrauben oder wie bei mir mittels Klett am PC Boden festmachen. 

EK-UNI Holder 50/70 – EK Webshop


----------

